# Pen Exchange Photo Thread



## Final Strut

Post your pen exchange photos here for everyone to see.


----------



## AXEMAN58

BUMP


----------



## NYWoodturner

We should start seeing some photos tomorrow. I know Tom has already sent his and mine will be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## BassBlaster

NYWoodturner said:


> We should start seeing some photos tomorrow. I know Tom has already sent his and mine will be delivered tomorrow.



MrFish and I have allready exchanged as well but with international shipping, its taking a bit of time. Hopefully soon though!!


----------



## Vern Tator

Okay, I'll start the posting now. My trade partner was Barb S and this is what she sent me. 
[attachment=18137]
]She tells me that the cherry for the pen came from her families orchard, very cool and nice to have a bit of history to go with it. It is not a pen pattern I am familiar with, glad she picked it, it fits my hand very nicely.Thanks Barb. Second pic is the "2" pen blanks that were included in the deal.
[attachment=18138]
(I'm sure glad I put quite a few in with her pen. LOL) :lolol::lolol:


----------



## BarbS

Hey Vern, so glad you liked it! It's my second attempt at the Panache kit.
And it was a problem to send off that box with only two blanks... it looked so lonely in there, just had to add a few more. I'm happy it fit your hand well. I'm hoping to see yours within a few days!


----------



## NYWoodturner

Nice job Barb.  I have never turned one of those kits but for some reason they have always appealed to me. Congrtas on owning a fine new pen Vern !
Scott


----------



## AXEMAN58

That is a crazy good lookin pen. I've yet to turn one of these, but after seeing this one, it has moved up on my list.


----------



## longbeard

I got mine done for Bill (Aerocustomexotics) i have some teaser pics for him. Will post them tomarro though, long day.


----------



## healeydays

So I finally get mail after the storm and sitting there is a box from Final Strut.

In the box are a number of corian pieces, a couple cast tubes, a blank of Sipo, a piece of burl which I don't recognize and a beautiful pen that looks like a pine cone cast.

Beautiful work Scott and thanks...

Mike B

[attachment=18178]


----------



## BarbS

Beautiful, Mike. You really scored on that one! Nice work, Scott!


----------



## BarbS

My turn. Vern Tator's package arrived today, with this beauty enclosed, and eight pen blanks, several of which I've never turned. What wood is the pen, Vern? It's very high class. Absolutely beautiful, Thank You!

[attachment=18185]

[attachment=18186]


----------



## Vern Tator

BarbS said:


> My turn. Vern Tator's package arrived today, with this beauty enclosed, and eight pen blanks, several of which I've never turned. What wood is the pen, Vern? It's very high class. Absolutely beautiful, Thank You!


The pen is Australian Blackwood and Rhododendron. Rhododendron being the official state flower for Washington, where we both live. Two of the blanks were cut last month, the Madrone burl and the Cherry burl, they will need a bit more time before they can be turned.


----------



## longbeard

Teaser pics for Bill ( Aerocustomexotics ) 
Its a ________ with a ________ blank :teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh:
[attachment=18220]

Hey Bill, your box is full, could not send a PM.


----------



## AXEMAN58

longbeard said:


> Teaser pics for Bill ( Aerocustomexotics )
> Its a ________ with a ________ blank :teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh:
> 
> 
> Hey Bill, your box is full, could not send a PM.



Low blow......:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## longbeard

AXEMAN58 said:


> longbeard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teaser pics for Bill ( Aerocustomexotics )
> Its a ________ with a ________ blank :teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh:
> 
> 
> Hey Bill, your box is full, could not send a PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low blow......:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
Click to expand...


:teethlaugh: That was dirty :teethlaugh::teethlaugh::teethlaugh:
the pic is even blurred too
:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## NYWoodturner

Today I came home to a nice little package from Tom (TurnerTom) who is my pen exchange partner. Inside is a 7mm Center Band pen made out of pecan. The way he cut the pecan really maximized the grain - it is at a 45 degree "X cut". My cell phone photo didn't really do it justice. Being a pen turner I naturally broke it down and started inspecting the work (you know you are all doing it too) Hats off to you Tom. The fit and finish are spot on - even down to de-burring the inside of the brass tubes. It is a first rate job Tom! :thanx:
For blanks he included a Cocobolo, another x cut pecan crotch blanks and a sycamore blank. 

[attachment=18222]


----------



## BarbS

A beautiful pecan pen. He must have oiled it to darken it a little? Love it Tom. Great job.


----------



## TurnerTom

BarbS said:


> A beautiful pecan pen. He must have oiled it to darken it a little? Love it Tom. Great job.



Thanks,

No oil. Natural wood only. Just the way nature made it.
It was my first experience with a friction polish. 
I think I like c/a better but it was too late to change. 

Tom


----------



## NCWoodArt

Here is pic's of pen I am sending to Longbeard-- Your pen is shown in bottom right hand corner of photo. LOLOLOLOL!

_________________________________________________________________


Harry your pen is in the mail & Box no longer runs full.


Bill


----------



## longbeard

aerocustomsexotics said:


> Here is pic's of pen I am sending to Longbeard-- Your pen is shown in bottom right hand corner of photo. LOLOLOLOL!
> 
> _________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> Harry your pen is in the mail & Box no longer runs full.
> 
> 
> Bill



And you guys thought i was evil. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Wildthings

Here's a teaser pic for Axeman58. It's ready to go but stuck in a training class all day. 

[attachment=18248]


----------



## AXEMAN58

longbeard said:


> aerocustomsexotics said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is pic's of pen I am sending to Longbeard-- Your pen is shown in bottom right hand corner of photo. LOLOLOLOL!
> 
> _________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> Harry your pen is in the mail & Box no longer runs full.
> 
> 
> Bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you guys thought i was evil. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
Click to expand...


You guys are makin' this way too much fun. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## AXEMAN58

Wildthings said:


> Here's a teaser pic for Axeman58. It's ready to go but stuck in a training class all day.



I like it already. :teethlaugh::teethlaugh:


----------



## BassBlaster

Checked my mail this morning and was surprised to see a package from MrFish!! I kinda expected it was coming this week so I stayed awake every morning waiting for the mail man!! I usually go to bed as soon as I get home from work.

The pen he sent is just awesome. I love it. Its a black cigar wrapped in antler. The black and white contrast makes for a really cool looking pen. Its so pretty, I'm afraid to use it cause I dont want to drop it or something!!

[attachment=18298]

The blanks he sent are one of his prized cedar burl blanks. This stuff is amazing. The other is a stabelized black ash burl.

[attachment=18299]

Then, the icing on top of the cake. This is the coolest thing ever, I absolutely love it!!!!! He made a custom display box for the pen. Not only is it custom to the pen but its custom to this swap!! Very cool. The top is etched with the WB logo and underneath says 2013 PEN SWAP MRFISH55 > BASSBLASTER. The inside is lined with felt and is form fitted to this pen.

[attachment=18300]

[attachment=18301]

[attachment=18302]

[attachment=18303]

MrFish. Thank you so much. I love it all!! I hope you like the pen I made for you as much as I like this!!


----------



## Mrfish55

Wow that got there quick!, mine still not here:(
As I was the only Canadian I wanted to make it unique, the Antler is authentic Canadian Moose and the box is locally grown Maple. Nice pictures too, enjoy.


----------



## BassBlaster

Well, that just makes it that much cooler!! I just assumed it was deer antler. never dreamed it was moose. Very very cool!!

How did you form fit the pen in the box? I have a couple ideas but all I can come up with is spray foam. This feels much softer than any spray foam I have messed with.

Hopefully mine gets there soon!!


----------



## Kevin

Wow that's over the top Mr Fish. That pen is simply awesome. I've got to figure out how to make some kind of trade with you for one of those! And of course I am real partial to the box you made. That was a great gift effort well done!


----------



## longbeard

WOW!!! That is over the top. Great looking pen and box, very well done.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Dave - The pen is outstanding. That Moose antler looks like Marble. You did an outstanding job on the finish. The box is over the top. The fact that it is all local just licks it up one more notch. Well done Sir !
Scott


----------



## BarbS

What an amazing gift! Well done. A very impressive pen and box. Super.


----------



## AXEMAN58

OMG...Moose antler?? Mrfish, you have raised the bar to an almost impossible level to meet for me. Great lookin' pen, and the box is an amazing touch.Moose antler....WOW! :hatsoff:


----------



## TurnerTom

MrFish has to win the best pen/presentation award if there is one. Completely over the top. 

Tom


----------



## Mrfish55

Thanks everyone Looking forward to receiving mine.


----------



## Mrfish55

Just got home from the post office shipping more blanks and what was in the mailbox  Yes, my pen and what a beauty, I'll let my lousy pics do the talking, I'm very pleased, and 6 real nice blanks to go with it.
[attachment=18335]
[attachment=18336]
Thanks so much Dennis, this was fun.


----------



## BassBlaster

Mrfish55 said:


> Just got home from the post office shipping more blanks and what was in the mailbox  Yes, my pen and what a beauty, I'll let my lousy pics do the talking, I'm very pleased, and 6 real nice blanks to go with it.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much Dennis, this was fun.



Glad you like it! Sure wish I had made a way cool custom box for it!!

It was fun though!!


----------



## healeydays

Beautiful pen. Did you make the blank for it?


----------



## BassBlaster

healeydays said:


> Beautiful pen. Did you make the blank for it?



Thanks. Yes, I made the blank. That was the easy part actually. Its aluminum angle 1/16" thick, maple and monkey pod from the Rebuilds.


----------



## Mrfish55

BassBlaster said:


> healeydays said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pen. Did you make the blank for it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Yes, I made the blank. That was the easy part actually. Its aluminum angle 1/16" thick, maple and monkey pod from the Rebuilds.
Click to expand...


My pics don't do it justice, if you have better pics please post them up, I'm very pleased with it, this is one pen the kids don't get to run off with thats for sure.


----------



## Mike1950

Dennis- that is a way cool pen.  I am going to have to go through all these-not being a pen maker I have not paid much attention- MY BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BassBlaster

Mrfish55 said:


> BassBlaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> healeydays said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pen. Did you make the blank for it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Yes, I made the blank. That was the easy part actually. Its aluminum angle 1/16" thick, maple and monkey pod from the Rebuilds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My pics don't do it justice, if you have better pics please post them up, I'm very pleased with it, this is one pen the kids don't get to run off with thats for sure.
Click to expand...


Lol, glad you like it!! If I had it to do over again, I would have turned it down just a bit thinner. I like to match the profile of the componants with that kit but I was worried about the blank coming apart. Aluminum dosnt like to stick to wood!!

Heres a couple pics I took before I sent it off. I dunno if they are any better or not. I take crappy pics.

[attachment=18339]

[attachment=18340]

[attachment=18341]


----------



## Mrfish55

Your pics are way better than mine, it's a beautiful pen thats for sure, thanks again.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Dennis - That is a damn fine job  I will have to add that to my "wanna try" list. Excellent work. 
Scott


----------



## BassBlaster

Joe Rebuild said:


> Oh man I want to ad one of those to my collection. Somebody walked off with the amboyna pen you made me.:fit:



Well, I posted a pic at another forum and I have been asked to do a tutorial on the blank building so I will be making another one in the near future for that. Maybe we can work out a trade for it!!!

This was the first time I had worked with the chunk of monkey pod that you sent me and I gotta say, that stuff is amazing. The chatoyance(is that the right word?) is like nothing I have ever seen in wood.


----------



## longbeard

Another WOW!!! very nice. Cant wait to see the tutorial on how you done that.


----------



## greenmtnguy

Fermin should have this by now according to the post office. 
Birch burl with CA finish

[attachment=18373]


----------



## NYWoodturner

greenmtnguy said:


> Fermin should have this by now according to the post office.
> Birch burl with CA finish



Thats a great looking pen Alton :wacko1:


----------



## BarbS

Wow, these two later pens are fabulous. Very fine work, so good to see!


----------



## Vern Tator

I think it is time for the Bass Blaster to loose the "rookie" part of his title. That is no way a pen designed or turned by a rookie. Well done.


----------



## BassBlaster

Vern Tator said:


> I think it is time for the Bass Blaster to loose the "rookie" part of his title. That is no way a pen designed or turned by a rookie. Well done.



Thanks man!! You guys really know how to boost someones ego!!

Ive only been turning for a little better than a year so I'm still a rookie. Ive turned about a million pens in that time but still. When I'm able to produce a hollow form like the stuff that DK and NY and several other guys post, I'll remove the rookie portion!!

I should also mention that I didnt design this pen. "firewhatfire" over at IAP gets credit for this design. I did change it up and put my own little twist on it. I also went about building the blank entirely different than he did but the basic design is stolen like a rookie, lol.


----------



## AXEMAN58

People who say "It's just a pen, nothin' to it." should be directed to this thread. The artistry shown here is really impressive. Don't be surprised if I "steal" some ideas from this thread. Great work one and all. :irishjig:


----------



## Mrfish55

BassBlaster said:


> Vern Tator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is time for the Bass Blaster to loose the "rookie" part of his title. That is no way a pen designed or turned by a rookie. Well done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man!! You guys really know how to boost someones ego!!
Click to expand...


"Rookie" my butt, my wife really likes the pen and that says a lot, anytime I make something all she does is roll her eyes, all my stuff has been banished from the house! My next project will be a box reserved just for pens acquired thru trades, this will not be my last exchange.


----------



## BassBlaster

Mrfish55 said:


> BassBlaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vern Tator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is time for the Bass Blaster to loose the "rookie" part of his title. That is no way a pen designed or turned by a rookie. Well done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man!! You guys really know how to boost someones ego!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Rookie" my butt, my wife really likes the pen and that says a lot, anytime I make something all she does is roll her eyes, all my stuff has been banished from the house! My next project will be a box reserved just for pens acquired thru trades, this will not be my last exchange.
Click to expand...


Lol, sorry the missus swiped it from ya!!

How does she like the refill? I put one in there that I havnt used before and I'm thinking about using them in all my pens that I sell. Its suppose to feel more like a rollerball than a ballpoint.


----------



## Mrfish55

Oh she didn't swipe it from me, I have it safely put away, and I did notice the refill, very nice I'm going to have to start using those as well, much smoother.


----------



## BassBlaster

Mrfish55 said:


> Oh she didn't swipe it from me, I have it safely put away, and I did notice the refill, very nice I'm going to have to start using those as well, much smoother.



Good deal. I wrote a couple lines with it before I packed it up and it felt good. Actually, I was quite impressed with how different it felt over the regular ballpoint refills I typically use. Ive never been one of those guys that cares how well a pen writes because I dont write a whole lot but the first thing people do when you hand them a pen is write with it to feel it out. I think I may order some more of those refills since they only add a dollar to the cost of the pen.


----------



## AXEMAN58

BassBlaster said:


> Mrfish55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh she didn't swipe it from me, I have it safely put away, and I did notice the refill, very nice I'm going to have to start using those as well, much smoother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good deal. I wrote a couple lines with it before I packed it up and it felt good. Actually, I was quite impressed with how different it felt over the regular ballpoint refills I typically use. Ive never been one of those guys that cares how well a pen writes because I dont write a whole lot but the first thing people do when you hand them a pen is write with it to feel it out. I think I may order some more of those refills since they only add a dollar to the cost of the pen.
Click to expand...


Pray tell, what brand of refill are you two discussin' here???


----------



## longbeard

AXEMAN58 said:


> BassBlaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrfish55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh she didn't swipe it from me, I have it safely put away, and I did notice the refill, very nice I'm going to have to start using those as well, much smoother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good deal. I wrote a couple lines with it before I packed it up and it felt good. Actually, I was quite impressed with how different it felt over the regular ballpoint refills I typically use. Ive never been one of those guys that cares how well a pen writes because I dont write a whole lot but the first thing people do when you hand them a pen is write with it to feel it out. I think I may order some more of those refills since they only add a dollar to the cost of the pen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pray tell, what brand of refill are you two discussin' here???
Click to expand...


Yes, yes, do tell us poor little people


----------



## longbeard

Had a package waiting on me today when i got home 
Got my pen from Bill ( aerocustomsexotics ) 
will post some pics in just a bit.


----------



## Mrfish55

[/quote]

Pray tell, what brand of refill are you two discussin' here???
[/quote]

He replaced the stock one with a Schmidt easyflow 9000M
Don't know if they are the same as the Parker but it sure writes smooth.


----------



## BassBlaster

Pray tell, what brand of refill are you two discussin' here???
[/quote]

He replaced the stock one with a Schmidt easyflow 9000M
Don't know if they are the same as the Parker but it sure writes smooth.
[/quote]

Thanks. I was gonna PM you and ask what I put in it so I could order more. I thought it was a Schmidt 9000 but wasnt positive. Guess I should have wrote it down, lol.


----------



## BassBlaster

longbeard said:


> Had a package waiting on me today when i got home
> Got my pen from Bill ( aerocustomsexotics )
> will post some pics in just a bit.



More pen pics!! Woot woot!! 

This thread has become my new addiction. This sure has been fun!!


----------



## AXEMAN58

Thanks for the refill info guys.


----------



## NCWoodArt

I got my end from Longbeard as well, Love the pen- incredible finish on it. Will post pic's in the am. I was excited about the pen & just as excited to get the pen blanks.

I will post what I think some of the ??? blanks are as well- maybe we can make the mystery wood a contest.

Thanks Longbeard!
Bill


----------



## NCWoodArt

Guys here is a link to a refill size guide I use all the time for reference.

http://www.refillfinder.com/catalog/refill-size-guide.html


----------



## AXEMAN58

aerocustomsexotics said:


> Guys here is a link to a refill size guide I use all the time for reference.
> 
> http://www.refillfinder.com/catalog/refill-size-guide.html



Thanks Bill.


----------



## longbeard

Well, can't download the pics from my phone, says they are tooo BIG.
not sure how to resize them on the phone, so it will have to wait til later this afternoon when i get off work. :cray:


----------



## NCWoodArt

Here's the pen & blanks from Longbeard. I really love the pen Thanks it is a fine specimen! 

I also appreciated getting those blanks- it made the trade that much better.


----------



## TurnerTom

Rescued my box from Nywoodturner from the post office on Thursday. Got it home and opened it to find a great pen turned from leather. I am not sure of the pen kit it was built from but the chrome and gold surely complement the brown leather. I like the style, fat pen. Great feel. Writes smooooth. 
It was in a pen box. 
The extra blanks are awesome. Included were (1) one each of Turkish Walnut, Amboyna Burl, Cocobolo (with a sapwood end), Thuya Burl, and a Black and White Ebony. 
GREAT TRADE PARTNER! thanks Scott. 

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## BassBlaster

TurnerTom said:


> Rescued my box from Nywoodturner from the post office on Thursday. Got it home and opened it to find a great pen turned from leather. I am not sure of the pen kit it was built from but the chrome and gold surely complement the brown leather. I like the style, fat pen. Great feel. Writes smooooth.
> It was in a pen box.
> The extra blanks are awesome. Included were (1) one each of Turkish Walnut, Amboyna Burl, Cocobolo (with a sapwood end), Thuya Burl, and a Black and White Ebony.
> GREAT TRADE PARTNER! thanks Scott.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom



Any chance you can post more pics of this? This looks way cool. Oh, from here it looks like a Jr. Gent II.

NY, did you stack leather pieces and soak them in CA to make em turnable? However you did it, I like it!!


----------



## BarbS

Very unusual. What a great pen!


----------



## longbeard

aerocustomsexotics said:


> Here's the pen & blanks from Longbeard. I really love the pen Thanks it is a fine specimen!
> 
> I also appreciated getting those blanks- it made the trade that much better.



Great trade. The one blank im pretty sure is a cherry burl. The pen, that could be mango, i got some from elmostro here just recently.
I will have my pics up in few hours, i got 5min left at work  
Thanks Bill


----------



## NYWoodturner

BassBlaster said:


> TurnerTom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rescued my box from Nywoodturner from the post office on Thursday. Got it home and opened it to find a great pen turned from leather. I am not sure of the pen kit it was built from but the chrome and gold surely complement the brown leather. I like the style, fat pen. Great feel. Writes smooooth.
> It was in a pen box.
> The extra blanks are awesome. Included were (1) one each of Turkish Walnut, Amboyna Burl, Cocobolo (with a sapwood end), Thuya Burl, and a Black and White Ebony.
> GREAT TRADE PARTNER! thanks Scott.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance you can post more pics of this? This looks way cool. Oh, from here it looks like a Jr. Gent II.
> 
> NY, did you stack leather pieces and soak them in CA to make em turnable? However you did it, I like it!!
Click to expand...


Yes - It is a piece of 9 oz shoulder hide cut into 7/8 squares, glued together in stacks, then drilled and turned just like a wooden blank. Then dyed Mahogany brown. It was an experiment that worked out better than anticipated. I have made another one since that is on its way to the Rebuilds. And yes - it is a Jr Gent II.


----------



## Final Strut

Here is my pen from HealeyDay. It is his second ever pen off the lathe. It is a copper slimline wrapped in what I think is cherry. I think he is well on his way to cranking out some real dandy pens. He also sent me a cherry pit blank and a sweetgum ball blank that he cast in alumilite. I have already tore into a piece of the sweetgum ball blank and ruined it. good thing the blank was long enough to do two sierras so I get another chance.
[attachment=18476]


----------



## healeydays

The pen looks better than when I shipped it. 
Just curious, was the blank bad when you cut into it?


----------



## khobson

After missing the deadline for the swap due to the loss of our Golden Retriever last weekend......I did get mayortb's pen finished up today and will get in the mail first thing Monday morning. 

mayortb was extremely understanding and has been very patient.....hopefully it will be well worth the wait!?!


----------



## longbeard

khobson said:


> After missing the deadline for the swap due to the loss of our Golden Retriever last weekend......I did get mayortb's pen finished up today and will get in the mail first thing Monday morning.
> 
> mayortb was extremely understanding and has been very patient.....hopefully it will be well worth the wait!?!



Sorry to hear about your GR, family comes first.


----------



## longbeard

Finally able to get the pics of the pen that Bill (areocustomsexotics) sent me, very nice pen, great trading partner. Thanks again Bill
[attachment=18492]
[attachment=18493]


----------



## BarbS

Two more gorgeous pens. And Healydays, if that's your second pen off the lathe, you are doing very nice work!


----------



## BassBlaster

BarbS said:


> Two more gorgeous pens. And Healydays, if that's your second pen off the lathe, you are doing very nice work!



Thats what I was thinking. My second pen ever sure didnt look that good!!


----------



## healeydays

Thanks folks, but I got lucky and got taught by someone who knew what he was doing at a Granite State Woodturners Guild meeting with good equipment. We'll see how good my pens turn out in my own basement with my own equipment.


----------



## longbeard

healeydays said:


> Thanks folks, but I got lucky and got taught by someone who knew what he was doing at a Granite State Woodturners Guild meeting with good equipment. We'll see how good my pens turn out in my own basement with my own equipment.



You'll do fine, just remember, there is always FRIENDS here to help. 
Check out this site for your BTC bushings and anything else you might need.
http://penturnersproducts.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2_3


----------



## BassBlaster

longbeard said:


> healeydays said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks folks, but I got lucky and got taught by someone who knew what he was doing at a Granite State Woodturners Guild meeting with good equipment. We'll see how good my pens turn out in my own basement with my own equipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll do fine, just remember, there is always FRIENDS here to help.
> Check out this site for your BTC bushings and anything else you might need.
> http://penturnersproducts.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2_3
Click to expand...


Thats right. That may not be the case at every forum. I know of one in particular where folks get a little uptight when you ask how they did something. I understand that to a point but no one is getting rich selling pens so I dont fully understand it. You most definately wont have that problem here. I'll tell you how to do anything that Ive done as will most everyone else here.


----------



## healeydays

Thanks guys,

I find this site to be one of the friendliest out there. As some of you have probably noticed, I have gotten a little bent out of shape on one of the other sites we seem to be all on that a couple gents usual answers are "It's been talked about and I'm getting pissed off it's being asked again". 

Sorry, but our hobbies change and what was done last year might not be the latest and greatest way to do it today...

Sorry for getting on my soapbox, but needed to get it off my chest I guess before I tear up the box and make it into pens...

Thanks for the lead on bushings, but I got a great deal on most of the most common bushings for pen making from someone for basically a cup of coffee.

Mike B


----------



## AXEMAN58

I got home from work yesterday and got a pleasant surprize from Wildthings. A box full of the exchange pen and several blanks.
First, the blanks
1pcs ERC
2pcs lightly spalted White Oak
1pcs Sumac
1pcs Antique Cypress
1pcs Axis Deer Antler
1pcs Mango Burl

Now for the pen. A really COOL Cigar wrapper, cast in PR and polished with MM to an outstanding finish, Sierra type with a stylus tip.
Some of you may know of my photo problems, so I'm pleading with you Barry, PLEASE post some pics of what you sent me :thanx:. I will not do this pen the injustice of being posted looking the way the pics I took of it look.:hatsoff:

On a somewhat related note, I would like to take this opportunity to thank Scott (Final Strut) for putting this pen exchange together for all to enjoy.:thanx: :thanx:


----------



## Wildthings

AXEMAN58 said:


> I got home from work yesterday and got a pleasant surprize from Wildthings. A box full of the exchange pen and several blanks.
> First, the blanks
> 1pcs ERC
> 2pcs lightly spalted White Oak
> 1pcs Sumac
> 1pcs Antique Cypress
> 1pcs Axis Deer Antler
> 1pcs Mango Burl
> 
> Now for the pen. A really COOL Cigar wrapper, cast in PR and polished with MM to an outstanding finish, Sierra type with a stylus tip.
> Some of you may know of my photo problems, so I'm pleading with you Barry, PLEASE post some pics of what you sent me :thanx:. I will not do this pen the injustice of being posted looking the way the pics I took of it look.:hatsoff:
> 
> On a somewhat related note, I would like to take this opportunity to thank Scott (Final Strut) for putting this pen exchange together for all to enjoy.:thanx: :thanx:



Can't do right now - working on my 12th day of training out of town - come on Friday!!!

Glad you liked it - They are fun to do and play with


----------



## khobson

After waiting on me, mayortb finally got his package so I thought I would post pics of the stuff we swapped. Since he was on time with his end of the deal he gets top billing! I received a Virage twist made from a pine cone of all things! This thing is awesome and if I hadn't left my camera at a family Christmas 200 miles away I would have much better pics to show everyone!

[attachment=18902]

As you can see, Jerry included an extra goodie in the swap by sending a bottle stopper with an Aggie emblem! (He said if my Aggies would have beat Florida he would have sent more stuff:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:)

The pot was sweetened even more when I noticed this little beauty was also included:

[attachment=18903]

I have wanted to make a sketch pencil for myself for some time and couldn't have been happier to have received one! I am glad I decided to join in the swap and extremely grateful to have had such a great partner to boot....even if he is a Gator fan! :lolol::lolol:


----------



## BarbS

That's a terrific swap.. your pens are wonderful. What a fun package to open!


----------



## mayortb

khobson said:


> After waiting on me, mayortb finally got his package so I thought I would post pics of the stuff we swapped. Since he was on time with his end of the deal he gets top billing! I received a Virage twist made from a pine cone of all things! This thing is awesome and if I hadn't left my camera at a family Christmas 200 miles away I would have much better pics to show everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, Jerry included an extra goodie in the swap by sending a bottle stopper with an Aggie emblem! (He said if my Aggies would have beat Florida he would have sent more stuff:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:)
> 
> The pot was sweetened even more when I noticed this little beauty was also included:
> 
> 
> 
> I have wanted to make a sketch pencil for myself for some time and couldn't have been happier to have received one! I am glad I decided to join in the swap and extremely grateful to have had such a great partner to boot....even if he is a Gator fan! :lolol::lolol:




PLEASE LET IT BE KNOWN I AM "NOT" A GATOR FAN ACTUALLY THAT WOULD BE THE LAST THING ON EARTH I WOULD WANT TO BE
Now that that is settled the sketch pencil is spalted Magnolia, and the winestopper is Goncalo Alves.
Terry


----------



## khobson

mayortb said:


> khobson said:
> 
> 
> 
> After waiting on me, mayortb finally got his package so I thought I would post pics of the stuff we swapped. Since he was on time with his end of the deal he gets top billing! I received a Virage twist made from a pine cone of all things! This thing is awesome and if I hadn't left my camera at a family Christmas 200 miles away I would have much better pics to show everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, Jerry included an extra goodie in the swap by sending a bottle stopper with an Aggie emblem! (He said if my Aggies would have beat Florida he would have sent more stuff:rotflmao3::rotflmao3:)
> 
> The pot was sweetened even more when I noticed this little beauty was also included:
> 
> 
> 
> I have wanted to make a sketch pencil for myself for some time and couldn't have been happier to have received one! I am glad I decided to join in the swap and extremely grateful to have had such a great partner to boot....even if he is a Gator fan! :lolol::lolol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE LET IT BE KNOWN I AM "NOT" A GATOR FAN ACTUALLY THAT WOULD BE THE LAST THING ON EARTH I WOULD WANT TO BE
> Now that that is settled the sketch pencil is spalted Magnolia, and the winestopper is Goncalo Alves.
> Terry
Click to expand...


Fair enough...my apologies for the assumption:dash2:


----------



## AXEMAN58

Well, late as I am, I'm finally posting a pic of the pen Barry (Wildthings) sent me. 

[attachment=19854]

[attachment=19855]

Thanks a million Barry, and to everyone else involved.


----------



## Wildthings

As you can see it's not wood but does have a faux wood background. Cigar label cast in clear PR and glossed out to 15k mm pad dressed with a Sierra Stylus in gold


----------



## AXEMAN58

Wildthings said:


> As you can see it's not wood but does have a faux wood background. Cigar label cast in clear PR and glossed out to 15k mm pad dressed with a Sierra Stylus in gold



Thanks for the info Barry. I appologize to you for not posting that.I know you put a lot of work into this fine pen. :thanx:


----------

